# Island 2007



## hardanger2002 (1. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe gerade auf der Homepage von angelreisen.de interessante Neuigkeiten für die Planung 2007 gefunden.
Scheinbar hat es Ärger mit den örtlichen Veranstaltern gegeben, so das die Ziele Talknafjördur, Sudavik und Bildudalur durch Neue ersetzt wurden.
Vielleicht interessant für die, die dort gebucht hatten, muss aber lt. Beschreibung kein Nachteil sein, besonders die neuen Boote, die dort versprochen werden.

M.f.G.

hardanger 2002


----------



## Karstein (2. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Das ist vollkommen richtig - nachdem ein anderer Reiseveranstalter dort Fuß gefasst hat und nun mit dem Fischverkauf vor Ort von durch die Gäste geangeltem Dorsch wirbt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

ich war auch kurzzeitig wirklich ERSCHRECKT als ich bei A****** Angelreisen "mein" camp entdeckte und "mein" boot das ich für juni 2007 bei angelreisen gebucht hatte...
telefonat mit dem veranstalter und siehe da:
neue hütten (die anderen waren ja auch schon 3 jahre alt!!!), neue, BESSERE boote und noch mehr annehmlichkeiten und das alles zum "alten" preis!!!

ISLAND FESTIVAL ICH KOMME 

grüße

mirco


----------



## hardanger2002 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ich war auch kurzzeitig wirklich ERSCHRECKT als ich bei A****** Angelreisen "mein" camp entdeckte und "mein" boot das ich für juni 2007 bei angelreisen gebucht hatte...
> telefonat mit dem veranstalter und siehe da:
> neue hütten (die anderen waren ja auch schon 3 jahre alt!!!), neue, BESSERE boote und noch mehr annehmlichkeiten und das alles zum "alten" preis!!!
> 
> ...



Auf uns Angler wirft die mögliche "Refinanzierung" des Trips durch Verrechnung des Fanges jedenfalls kein gutes Licht.
Es wird auch nicht erwähnt, wieviel Tonnen Fischabgabe erforderlich sind, um erstmal die 115 Euro Fangquote zu "verdienen" .

M.f.G.

hardanger 2002


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



hardanger2002 schrieb:


> Auf uns Angler wirft die mögliche "Refinanzierung" des Trips durch Verrechnung des Fanges jedenfalls kein gutes Licht.
> Es wird auch nicht erwähnt, wieviel Tonnen Fischabgabe erforderlich sind, um erstmal die 115 Euro Fangquote zu "verdienen" .
> 
> M.f.G.
> ...


 
weiß zwar nicht was das mit meinem post zu tun hat, aber um dich zu beruhigen Vögelers angelreisen distanziert sich wehement von dieser praktik und wird dieses auch nicht praktizieren!!! (ich übrigens auch nicht!!!)

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ralf1801 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

ich kann die ganze aufregung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. wer seinen fisch abgeben will der kann und wer nicht will der muß nicht. jeder ist doch sein eigener herr. wer will denn jemanden etwas vorschreiben, und schon gar nicht im urlaub. da werden doch keine gesetze geschrieben die man befolgen muß. auf island, in dieser region, ist man fernab von jeglichen gesetzen und vorschriften. hier leben die leute in frieden und eintracht in kleinen dörfern zusammen, gehen fischen und bestreiten ihren lebensunterhalt damit. angelnde gäste, die viele fische fangen, sind herzlich willkommen. es wird immer eine quote erfüllt! wenn die angler die quote nicht erfüllen, dann machen es eben die isländer selber. die isländer finden es toll wenn angeltouristen die quote kaufen und den fisch anlanden. dem isländer, dem die quote gehört, lehnt sich zurück und muß mal ein paar tage nicht rausfahren. stell dir vor es kommt ein isländer nach deutschland und macht für ein paar tage deine arbeit 
im übrigen, ich habe erhebliche bedenken, dass die 23 bestellten boote von angelreisen.de pünktlich anfang mai geliefert sein können :-( nach meiner kenntnis ist die isländische werft, wo die dinger herkommen sollen, nicht in der lage dazu.


----------



## Phill 748 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hallo Ralf!
Da ich am 2. Mai für Island gebucht habe würde mich sehr interessieren woher du die Info hast das die Boote im Mai nicht fertig sind.
Denn sollte das wirklich der Fall sein muss ich reagieren.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Phill 748 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf!
> Da ich am 2. Mai für Island gebucht habe würde mich sehr interessieren woher du die Info hast das die Boote im Mai nicht fertig sind.
> Denn sollte das wirklich der Fall sein muss ich reagieren.


er hat ja nur bedenken angemeldet und nicht gesagt das es nicht klappt.
denke nicht das angelreisen.de boote bestellt wenn siie nicht sicher wären das sie pünktlich da sind!!!
habe auch im juni für das 2.island festival von daiwa und cormoran gebucht.
und bin sicher das alles glatt gehen wird.
auch herr brockmüller hat keine bedenken!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Phill 748 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

nach meiner kenntnis ist die isländische werft, wo die dinger herkommen sollen, nicht in der lage dazu.[/quote]


Hallo Boot angler!

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf o.a. Satz.
Daher die Frage nach der Quelle.
Hab nähmlich keine Lust 2 Wochen in Island auf dem trockenen zu sitzen.

Und auch etwas komisch finde ich das die,die bereits gebucht habe nicht persönlich Informiert werden.
Es sind ja immerhin nur mehr 2 Monate,hätte ich kein internet wüste ich nicht davon,das ist schon mehr als fragwürdig.

Schöne Grüße 
Phill


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

dann ruf da doch mal durch (habe ich auch gemacht) und frag nach was nun sache ist!!!
das bringt mehr als irgendwelchen vermutungen glauben zu schenken und dir vielleicht die vorfreude zu verderben...

hier die kontaktdaten : 
*Vögler's Angelreisen GmbH*
Möllner Landstr. 18
D-22111 Hamburg
Tel. + 49 - (0) 40 - 7 36 05 70
Fax + 49 - (0) 40 - 7 32 97 37 

E-Mail: info@angelreisen.de

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ralf1801 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Phill 748 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf!
> Da ich am 2. Mai für Island gebucht habe würde mich sehr interessieren woher du die Info hast das die Boote im Mai nicht fertig sind.
> Denn sollte das wirklich der Fall sein muss ich reagieren.


ich kenne den bootsbauer der verfügbaren boote. er kennt wiederum die anderen bootsbauer auf der insel. die firma wurde ja bekanntgegeben. seiner meinung nach ist es nicht zu schaffen in zwei monaten 23 boote zu bauen. macht irgendwie sinn, oder?
auf der page von AA kannst du auch was darüber lesen http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/island/island_start.php


----------



## Ralf1801 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Boot angler schrieb:


> er hat ja nur bedenken angemeldet und nicht gesagt das es nicht klappt.
> denke nicht das angelreisen.de boote bestellt wenn siie nicht sicher wären das sie pünktlich da sind!!!
> habe auch im juni für das 2.island festival von daiwa und cormoran gebucht.
> und bin sicher das alles glatt gehen wird.
> ...


hallo mirco,  
mir wurde geflüstert, dass brockmöller nicht mehr bei vöglers arbeitet. weist du mehr?
grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hallo Ralf 1801,#h 

 bist du der RA von AA?


 Gruß


 j.Breithardt


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Ralf1801 schrieb:


> hallo mirco,
> mir wurde geflüstert, dass brockmöller nicht mehr bei vöglers arbeitet. weist du mehr?
> grüße


 
wissen wird das wohl nur herr brockmüller selber, aber mir wurde geflüstert das alles klappt wie es geplant ist und es keine verzögerungen geben wird...

bist du denn nun der RA von AA??

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ralf1801 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf 1801,#h
> 
> bist du der RA von AA?
> 
> ...


ja, das isser.


----------



## Ralf1801 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Boot angler schrieb:


> wissen wird das wohl nur herr brockmüller selber, aber mir wurde geflüstert das alles klappt wie es geplant ist und es keine verzögerungen geben wird...
> 
> bist du denn nun der RA von AA??
> 
> ...


ich hoffe wirklich für euch, das alles klappt wie geplant#6 es wäre fatal wenn da was in die hose ginge. vielleicht kommen wir in 2008 einmal zusammen. ich würde mich darüber freuen.
viele grüße, ralf


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Ralf1801 schrieb:


> ja, das isser.


 
sorry, aber dann kann ich mir auch erklären warum DU der meinung bist das die werft das nicht hinbekommt!!!#d 

gruß

mirco


----------



## Phill 748 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Boot angler schrieb:


> dann ruf da doch mal durch (habe ich auch gemacht) und frag nach was nun sache ist!!!
> das bringt mehr als irgendwelchen vermutungen glauben zu schenken und dir vielleicht die vorfreude zu verderben...
> 
> hier die kontaktdaten :
> ...


 

Das werd ich mit Sicherheit morgen machen.
Aber was der mir erzählen wird weis ich jetzt schon.
Die Frage ist kann ichs glauben oder nicht?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

also wir fliegen am 12.06. los zum 2. island festival und ich denke nicht das daiwa oder Vögelers das risiko eingehen das das festival nicht stattfindet...
mein kumpel hat mit Daiwa UND mit vögelers telefoniert und es hieß unabhängig voneinander das da alles klar geht und zwar RECHTZEITIG und das ab anfang mai ALLES soweit sei!!

kann dir wie gesagt nur empfehlen dort anzurufen und dir das schriftlich geben zu lassen, somit hast du FALLS es nicht so sein sollte was in der hand um dir die reise erstatten zu lassen.
denn eine angelreise zum "hochseefischen" ohne boot ist ja zu 100% am ziel vorbei.
wie gesagt ich glaube aber nicht an das "versagen" der werft.
und ich halte es so lange für ein gerücht der konkurenz (die ja die alten anlagen von vögelers übernommen haben) bis ich ECHTE fakten vom veranstalter bekomme!!

sorry ralf, ist aber so mein gefühl!! belehre mich sonst mit nachweislichen Fakten!

grüße

mirco


----------



## brocxxxxx (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hey Boardies,
bevor da noch mehr spekuliert wird. Ich arbeite immer noch bei Angelreisen Hamburg (Vögler´s). Ich finde es befremdlich, dass sich Mitbewerber darüber Gedanken machen, ob wir unsere Reiseversprechungen einhalten können, auch stört mich das Verbreiten von Halb- oder Unwahrheiten. Ich verstehe ja, dass es für Ralph von AA unglaublich klingen mag, aber wir sind halt schnell im Norden. Wir werden am Montag alle Buchenden anschreiben und die neuen Häuser und vor allen Dingen die noch besseren Boote vorstellen. Wir hatten nur bislang kein vernünftiges Fotomaterial. Den Rest kann man bei uns im Internet nach lesen unter: www.angelreisen.de. Ich denke, dass Veranstalter-Probleme, on nun von uns oder von Andree´s nicht unbedingt ins Board gehören. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass wir unseren Kunden ein hervorragendes Produkt verkaufen.
Beste Grüße an das gesamte Board - Andreas Brockmöller


----------



## brocxxxxx (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hier vielleicht noch kurz zu den Boote: Ich hoffe niemand hält uns für potentielle Selbstmörder, die wären wir nämlich wenn wir nicht liefern könnten! Aber ich kenne ja den Informanten von AA, wir sind ja nicht grundlos ausgestiegen. Zum Verkauf von geangeltem Fisch soll sich jeder seine Meinung bilden, wir werden uns jedenfalls davon, wo auch immer auf dieser Erde geangelt wird, distanzieren.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht noch kurz zu den Boote: Ich hoffe niemand hält uns für potentielle Selbstmörder, die wären wir nämlich wenn wir nicht liefern könnten! Aber ich kenne ja den Informanten von AA, wir sind ja nicht grundlos ausgestiegen. Zum Verkauf von geangeltem Fisch soll sich jeder seine Meinung bilden, wir werden uns jedenfalls davon, wo auch immer auf dieser Erde geangelt wird, distanzieren.


 
DANKE das du hier perönlich mal was dazu schreibst, hatte die ganze zeit hier (ich glaube als einziger) versucht diese post´s als "halbwahrheiten" bzw gerüchte zu entlarfen.
ich freue mich schon auf das island festival und hoffe das wir eine schöne zeit mich euch haben!!!
bin gespannt auf die neue anlage und die neuen boote!!!
grüße aus lübeck

mirco

ps: komme mit der gruppe FP aus lübeck!!!


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Gestattet mir mal 'nen Kommentar als Unbeteiligter:

1.) Ich finde es toll, dass Vögler so reagiert hat und sich so eindeutig vom Fischverkauf distanziert #6 
2.) Ich finde es unerträglich, wenn Branchenvertreter im Verborgenen Negatives über Mitbewerber verbreiten und sich dann erst nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen als Mitarbeiter eines Konkurrenten outen. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



> 2.) Ich finde es unerträglich, wenn Branchenvertreter im Verborgenen Negatives über Mitbewerber verbreiten und sich dann erst nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen als Mitarbeiter eines Konkurrenten outen


Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen.

Vor allem in Zeiten des Internets, wo die Leute oft genug keine verlässlichen Informationen haben, dafür aber umso schneller Gerüchte und Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.

Gerade in der Angelbranche (und auch bei Geräten, nicht nur bei Reisen!) scheint das leider eine durchaus übliche Methode zu sein.

Ich würde mich da durchaus freuen, wenn das weniger vorkommen würde oder sich die Firmen dann mit unserer Redaktion ( Redaktion@Anglerboard.de ) in Verbindung setzen würden.

Wir stellen dann entsprechende Meldungen als redaktionelle Mitteilung in entsprechende Threads, so dass der geneigte Leser sich dann ein Bild machen kann.

In meinen Augen grundsätzlich sicherlich der bessere Weg als "Schlammschlachten" (was ich hier niemanden unterstelle!).


----------



## Karstein (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

@ Mirco & Phill: Andreas hat mir soeben Fotos des neuen Anlagenstandortes, der geplanten Häuser und des neuen Bootstyps rübergemailt, weil er sie nicht so schön groß hier einstellen kann. Ich stelle sie heute Nachmittag hier ein für euch, brauche dazu aber mein heimisches DSL.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Gestattet mir mal 'nen Kommentar als Unbeteiligter:
> 
> 1.) Ich finde es toll, dass Vögler so reagiert hat und sich so eindeutig vom Fischverkauf distanziert #6
> 2.) Ich finde es unerträglich, wenn Branchenvertreter im Verborgenen Negatives über Mitbewerber verbreiten und sich dann erst nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen als Mitarbeiter eines Konkurrenten outen. #d


 
und genau das hatte ich seit dem ersten post hier vermutet...
und das ist einfach übelste nachrede und geschäftsschädigend!!!
und dazu aller unterste schublade!!!
muß es der herr RA von AA ja ganz schön nötig haben #d 

naja, nichts des do trotz...
ick frei mi uf min urlaub!!!

I S L A N D   ich komme (98tage und der rest von heute!!!)

grüße

mirco


----------



## Karstein (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

So,

hier zunächst das, was euch am meisten interessiert, ein paar Bilder:





Die Lage des gewesten und des neuen Camps





Hier wird momentan gebaut - die Lage des neuen Camps





Musterhaus, baugleich mit den neuen Häusern des Camps





So werden die neuen Boote ausschauen​


----------



## Karstein (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Und das ist der Text, den mir Andreas Brockmöller für euch mitgeschickt hat:
*
Island 2007 *

Liebe Angelfreunde,

es ist an der Zeit, einige Dinge klarzustellen.

Entgegen der Katalogplanung haben wir unser Island-Programm neu zusammengestellt und nochmals verbessert! Unsere bisherigen Partner vor Ort sind leider in nicht zu tolerierender Weise in mehreren Fällen vertragsbrüchig geworden, so dass wir im Interesse unserer Gäste einfach handeln mussten! 
Ihr werdet verstehen, dass wir als ordentliche Kaufleute eine Verpflichtung unseren Gästen gegenüber haben. Es geht doch nicht an, dass wir unsere Kunden zwingen, Fisch zu verkaufen um die ca. 20 kg Filet, die mit in die Heimat genommen werden sollen, zu verdienen! Jeder Kunde sollte dafür ca. 115,- € extra zahlen, oder aber so viel Fisch im Hafen abgeben, bis diese Summe verdient ist. Wir sehen unsere Kunden als Angler und nicht als Fischverkäufer! Unsere Einstellung ist da eindeutig: Eine vernünftige Verwertung des Mehrfanges vor Ort ist wichtig, aber einen Verkauf des selbst gefangenen Fisches, wo auch immer auf dieser Welt, darf es nicht geben! Wir werden den schon gebeutelten Ruf der deutschen Angler im Ausland nicht wissentlich noch weiter untergraben! 

Natürlich ist und bleibt Island auch in 2007 eines unserer Top-Ziele für Meeresangler und  Fliegenfischer und wird diesen Platz auch in den Folgejahren einnehmen!

Vorgewarnt durch die unseriöse „Handlungsweise“ unseres ehemaligen „Partners“, haben wir rechtzeitig reagiert und unsere Aktivitäten  in die nördlichen Westfjords verlagert. Die vorteilhafte, direkte Anbindung zu den Regionalflughäfen in Isafjördur und Thingeyri verkürzt die Transferzeiten zu den schon fertigen Unterkünften in Sudureyri und den neuen Ferienhäusern in Flateyri und Thingeyri sehr deutlich. 
Die Fahrzeiten liegen jetzt überall unter 45 Minuten (nach Talknafördur hätten wir z.B. immerhin 2,5 Stunden benötigt). Die Neubauten in Flateyri und Thingeyri werden über einen sehr hohen Standard verfügen, die einen Vergleich zu unseren ehemaligen Anlagen nicht scheuen müssen. In Flateyri steigen Sie z.B. schon nach 20 Metern ins Boot!!
Die Unterkünfte liegen deutlich näher an den fischreichen Fjordausgängen, so dass sich die Anfahrtzeiten zu den Top-Stellen erheblich verringern! 

Das größte Plus haben wir allerdings bei den Booten erreicht. Mit der Firma Seigla, dem größten Bootsbauer in Island, haben wir einen starken Partner gewonnen, der uns eine Bootsflotte von 23 Schiffen liefert, die unsere Vorgänger des Jahres 2006 weit in den Schatten stellen. Sagenhafte 7,85m Länge, 3 m Breite mit einer enormen Zuladung sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Angetrieben von einer Turbo-Diesel-Maschine mit 160 PS beschleunigt dieser Angelbolide auf traumhafte 25 Knoten.
Vielleicht sollten wir hier erwähnen, dass Sie diese Profi-Boote nur exklusiv bei Angelreisen Hamburg buchen können.

Technische Daten und Ausstattung der neuen Boote:
Länge:             7,85 Meter
Breite:              3,00 Meter
Motor:             160 PS - Volvo Penta (Turbo-Diesel, sehr sparsam)
Echolot:           Farbe (> 400 Meter Lottiefe)
GPS: 	            Inkl. elektronischer Seekarte (Kartenplotter)
Bordfunk:        Verständigung von Schiff zu Schiff möglich
Sicherheit:      Seenotrettungsinsel
           Seefunk
	           Schwimmwesten
	           Signalraketen, etc.
Ausstattung:  Rutenhalter und Fischbehälter (2 x ca. 800 Liter an Bord)
Island heißt bei uns ab Mai 2007: 

„Deutlich verbesserte Leistungen zu bestehendem Preis exklusiv für unsere Angelreisen Hamburg Gäste“

•	Charterflüge ab Frankfurt / Hahn und Friedrichshafen und Kopenhagen sowie Linienflüge ab Frankfurt / International und Berlin / Schönefeld nach Keflavik inkl.
40 kg Freigepäck 
•	Transferflüge mit eigens für unsere Angler gecharterter Fokker 50 von Reykjavik in die Westfjords und zurück 
•	Nagelneue Boote der 8 m-Klasse mit Volvo D3 160 PS Turbo-Diesel-Motor inkl. kompletter vorgeschriebener Sicherheitsausstattung wie Rettungs-Seefunk, Schwimmwesten und Rettungsinsel. Zur Ausstattung gehören selbstverständlich: Farb-Echolot, GPS, Kartenplotter, beheizbarer Kabine, Fischkästen, Wasserpumpe, Lenzpumpe etc. (exkl. Treibstoff)
•	Neu erbaute Häuser in Flateyri und Thingeyri, teilweise unmittelbar am Wasser, 
•	Geräumige, komplett renovierte Häuser in Sudureyri und Thingeyri nahe am Hafen
•	Super kurze Transferzeiten vom Inlandsflughafen zu den Unterkünften
•	Ausführliche Einweisung sowie sachgerechte Serviceunterstützung vor Ort 
•	Keine weiteren Nebenkosten vor Ort, wie z.B. für Fangquoten, Angelgenehmigungen, etc.
•	KEIN FISCHVERKAUF VOR ORT, DA ALLE QUOTEN BEREITS IM REISEPREIS ENTHALTEN SIND!
•	Rücktransport des Fanges per Kühl-LKW von den Anlagen zum Hotel in Reykjavik, oder zum Flughafen in Keflavik

Wir sind überzeugt, dass wir wieder eine super Saison mit zufriedenen, erfolgreichen Gästen erleben werden und hoffen, wie im Vorjahr, auf überragende, kapitale Fangergebnisse.

Petri Heil all unseren Island-Gästen in 2007!

(hoffe geholfen zu haben - euch allen ein dickes Petri Heil in Island - Karsten)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

@ karstein!!

Danke für die geilen bilder und die weiterleitung des textes...
textlich ist das das gleiche was uns am telefon gesagt wurde und ich denke nicht das vögelers sich auf so dünns eis wagen würde wenn das nicht 100% klappen würde!!!
ich bin auf jeden fall davon überzeugt das alles so klappt wie es vorgesehen ist und bin HEISS auf meinen Tourn nach island...

grüße

mirco


----------



## bolli (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Puuhhhhh

beim Lesen der ersten Beiträge wurde mir immer mulmiger,
aber jetzt bin ich beruhigt!#6 

Allerdings heißt es jetzt noch bis August durchzuhalten.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

August???
|sagnix 

mann mann mann, da hab ich da doch schon alles weg geangelt... :vik: 

nee nee, mach dir mal kein kopf, wird alles super da oben!!!
und ich laß dir auch n paar fische drinnen 

solltest dir dann aber für august unbedingt schweres gerät und gummifische von minimum 23cm mitnehmen...
HEILBUTTFIEBER sag ich nur 

hoffe ja das ich ectl im juni auch schon so´ne tischplatte an board hieven kann, aber august ist die chance ja noch wesentlich besser da oben...

naja, vielleicht flieg ich nächstes jahr n bissel später, dies jahr hat mich erstmal das 2.ISLAND FESTIVAL gelockt!!!

werd dann berichten 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Buko (21. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Das mit den Tischplatten wird ja wohl kein Problem werden, bei diesen gehäuften Erfolgsmeldungen zu diesem Thema.!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

naja, mal sehen was uns dort so erwartet :l |supergri  |rolleyes :m :vik: #6


----------



## Phill 748 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hallo Bootangler!!

Wurdet Ihr vom Veranstallter (wie von Brockmöller am 04.03.2007 angegeben) schon angeschrieben?
Oder habt Ihr sonst igendwelche Info´s erhalten.

Wir nähmlich noch nicht,trotz mehrmaliger Tel.nachfrage durch einen Kollegen?
Alles was wir lt. Tel auskunft wissen geht am 01.05.2007 
nach Sudureydi!


Schöne Grüße aus Salzburg
Phill


----------



## brocxxxxx (22. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hallo Phil 748,
wenn Du noch keine Post von uns bekommen haben solltest, stimmt da irgendetwas nicht. Bitte rufe mich doch mal am Freitag nach 09.00 Uhr unter 0049 40 73605712 an. Vielleicht haben wir ein Adressen-Problem. Alle anderen haben defintiv unser Anschreiben bekommen.
Lieber Gruß - Andreas (Angelreisen Hamburg)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Hallo Phil 748,
> wenn Du noch keine Post von uns bekommen haben solltest, stimmt da irgendetwas nicht. Bitte rufe mich doch mal am Freitag nach 09.00 Uhr unter 0049 40 73605712 an. Vielleicht haben wir ein Adressen-Problem. Alle anderen haben defintiv unser Anschreiben bekommen.
> Lieber Gruß - Andreas (Angelreisen Hamburg)


 
kann da nur zustimmen, haben schon post bekommen, alles tutti, aber andreas hast meine pn bekommen??
hatte dir ein paar fragen wegen reiseinfos geschickt!?

grüße

mirco


----------



## Karstein (22. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

@ Mirco: Andreas wird die PN bestimmt nicht finden - ruf ihn einfach an oder maile ihm über brockmoeller@angelreisen.de .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Mirco: Andreas wird die PN bestimmt nicht finden - ruf ihn einfach an oder maile ihm über brockmoeller@angelreisen.de .


Das werd ich dann wohl mal machen, stecke gerade im umzug und dann kommt unsere hausmesse und danach werd ich ihn dann mal mit meinen fragen bombardieren 

grüße und danke

mirco


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Übrigens: 11 neue Kutter sind bereits vom Stapel gelaufen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. März 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*



Karstein schrieb:


> Übrigens: 11 neue Kutter sind bereits vom Stapel gelaufen.


|muahah: :z |laola: 
DAS sind doch gute Nachrichten...
meine neue rute (6-16lbs zum "leichten" gummifischen:q ) steht bereits mit neuer multi und gefüllt mit neuer schnur im laden, die daiwa interline kommt auch demnächst, gummis sind da, giant jig heads kommen auch in 2 wochen :vik: ...
mittlerweile sind es auch nurnoch 80 tage und der rest von heudde #6 
man man man bin ich juckig#q und dann heißt es erst #: um köfis zu fangen und dann #a |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: ...

grüße

der heisse


----------



## Lengkiller3 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt wart Ihr alle am 12.06.07 zum Festival auf Island, jedoch vermisse ich die Reiseberichte insbesondere von *Flateyri. *
*Wie ist es gelaufen?*
*Sind die Häuse in Flateyri fertig, da wir am 14.08.07 fliegen!*

*Vielen Dank im Vorraus!*

*Gruß*
*Lengkiller:vik:*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Ja, das würde mich natürlich auch interessieren, wie es in den letzten 4 Wochen wenigstens in Sudureyri abgelaufen ist!

Denn in 14 Tagen geht´s mit 5 Mann ab Frankfurt-Hahn wie im letzten Jahr mit ICELAND-Express nach Island. In Sudavik im letzten Jahr war´s eigentlich ganz gut....

...aber wenn ich einige Berichte von diesem Frühjahr so lese, dann schaue ich doch ein wenig skeptisch in die Ferne.

Was mir nicht so toll gefällt, ist die Tatsache, dass es dort offensichtlich keine Filetier-Container wie in Sudavik gibt und die Fische, die abends in die Pfanne sollen, werden auf dem Boot filetiert.

Klar sparen wir 2 Stunden beim Filetieren und in diesen 2 Stunden können wir draußen angeln, aber wie sind wohl die 20 kg Filets, die wir schockgefrostet von der Fischfabrik dort mitbekommen. In Sudavik haben wir bei den größeren Dorschen doch ziemlich viel Nematoden gefunden und uns das eine oder andere mal entschieden, den Fisch nicht mitzunehmen.

Oh Mann, so´ne Tischplatte möchte ich auch gerne mal dranhaben und natürlich hochziehen - wenn´s klappt....


*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
......................................................*


----------



## bolli (16. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

@Karauschenjäger

bin heute von Sudureyri zurückgekommen, deswegen nur in Kürze:

1. Organisation und Ablauf topp! Lob an Vögelers!

2. Tiscplatten haben wir nicht gesehen. Dafür Massen Dorsch.
    Für Dickdorsch müsst Ihr
    a) raus auf die Sandbänke bzw. an die Kanten.
    b) mit Giant-Gig und Gummi >20 cm oder besser Überbeisser fischen.
    Damit hatten wir etliche über 20 bis 38 pf. Nur auf Pilker alleine           ist ein 
Ü10 Zufall. Dafür kommt er (an den richtigen Plätzen) 
vor lauter Standard-Fisch kaum zum Grund. 

Nächtele und viel Spass


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

DANKE, Bolli,

so soll es sein, dass wir uns gegenseitig informieren.

Noch ´ne Frage: Werden die 20 kg Filet von der Fischfabrik wirklich schockgefroren in einem Karton pro Mann ausgeliefert und bleiben, bei Zwischenlagerung in Rekyavik, auch wirklich "frostig" bis Germany?

Die Stückelung der Fische kenne ich, aber wenn da auch noch Bauchlappen bei sind - ne, das wär nicht so gut.
*
PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
...........................*


----------



## bolli (17. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Habe noch kein Filet aufgetaut, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen
ob sie "mit" oder "ohne" sind.

Die 2 Kg Pakete sind in in einem Karton zu 20 Kg verpackt. Am Mittwoch 
abend wurden wir in den Hafen in Hafnafjördur (Reykjavik) zum Kühlcontainer gefahren, wo
jeder seinen Fisch bekam und ihn nach Belieben reisefertig verpacken konnte:
- in eigene mitgebrachte Kühlboxen
- in dort erworbene Styrphorboxen (je eine für €5, pro 10 Kg  eine Box erforderlich)
- in mitgebrachte Plastiksäcke oder ähnliches. 
Klebeband, dünne Plastiktüten und Eddings waren vor Ort, eigenes Verpackungsmaterial und
vorbereitete Adressaufkleber vereinfachen die Sache aber. 

Die fertigen Pakete werden anschließend wieder im Kühlcontainer gelagert. Vor dem Transfer zum Flughafen 
am nächsten morgen fährt der Bus einen Schlenker zum 
Hafen um den Fisch einzuladen. Hier endet die Kühlkette. 
Ich war ca. 10 Stunden später zu Hause.
Ich hatte eine eigene Box mitgebracht, würde beim nächsten Mal 
aber auf die angebotenen Boxen zu € 5 zurückgreifen.
|wavey:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Ja, Danke, Bolli, sehr nett von Dir...

für 2 x 10 kg also auch zwei Styropur-Kasten, mmh, dass sollten meine Angelkollegen schon wissen. Es wäre echt nett, wenn Du die beiden sicherlich gleich großen Kartons mal nachmisst und mir die Maße mitteilst, damit ich sehe, ob sich die Mitnahme einer Kühlbox von hier überhaupt lohnt!

Und wie war die Zollkontrolle am Flughafen in Keflavik - im letzten Jahr wurden wir zwar nicht besonders "gefilzt", vielleicht weil wir so ordentlich aussahen, aber die Gruppe vor uns musste ihre gesamten Kisten erst mal unter so einen Röntgenapparat legen und sich noch einer hochnotpeinlichen Befragung aussetzen. 

Und dann noch - konntet Ihr alles Gepäck in die Focker 50 beim Inlandsflug verstauen oder wurden auch Sachen hinterher gefahren und - was sollte man unbedingt mit in den Flieger nehmen? Vielleicht nur kleines Gepäck für die erste Nacht im Ferienhaus?

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................................*


----------



## bolli (17. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

@karauschenjäger

die Maße der angebotenen Kisten habe ich nicht, wie gesagt, hatte meine eigene Box dabei. Ein 2Kg-karton misst 24x18x6,5
Ich *schätze* die 10 Kg Box auf innen 45x30x15, es passten 4 Kartons komplett und einer ausgepackt hinein. Im Zweifel bei angelreisen nachfragen.

Bei der Einreise wurden wir nach Lebensmitteln gefragt, ich musste meine Box öffnen. Andere konnten einfach durchgehen. 

Bei der Rückreise hing die Gewichtskontrolle des Gepäcks vom Schalter ab. Bei uns wurde nicht genau aufaddiert, in einer anderen Gruppe wurde Grammgenau kontrolliert und für jedes 
angefangene Kilo über 40 bzw 46 Kg wurden € 11 abkassiert. 
Als Wechselgeld gab es dann noch Kronen. |bigeyes

Gepäck ging übrigens alles in die Fokker, soweit bei uns kein
Problem.
#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. August 2007)

*AW: Island 2007*

Danke nochmals, Bolli,

Deine Auskünfte sind schon eine große Hilfe für uns und wir müssen uns entsprechend darauf einstellen.

Um im Paradies der Dorsche (und der Angler) fischen zu wollen, sind doch eine Menge Unbequemlichkeiten zu überstehen und vielleicht haben wir das Glück, eine "Tischplatte" zu fangen!

*
Allzeit viel PETRIE
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...................................*


----------

